

Black Friday Coupon - hbien
http://pragprog.com/frequently-asked-questions/black-friday

======
kqr2
The 25% discount is much appreciated, although Amazon's discount on some of
the same titles appear to be as high as 34%.

~~~
hbien
I guess the discount is just handy for people who buy beta PDFs and
screencasts

------
dawie
Simply enter the coupon code "turkey" on checkout.

------
anewaccountname
Is this hacker news? Can we please keep this kinda thing on SlickDeals.net?

------
EastSmith
Coupons ?!?

~~~
EastSmith
What I meant was this is not HN! If you feel I am wrong, please do down vote
me once more!

